# Seiko Diver 007 etc



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

*Seiko Diver 007 etc*


View Advert


Afternoon all!

I find my little collectionis now.Seiko.less!

If anybody has an 007 or similar, the wish to sell. please let me know..

Many thanks




*Advertiser*

marley



*Date*

26/04/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

